# i need these props



## Jurassicprops (Jun 29, 2015)

does anyone selling lifesizes/anything under 100$?
i am looking for
-Gemmy Count Vigor
-Gemmy mummy 2005 version
-Hungry Harry
-Y.J Death Crawler
-Y.J Ripping reaper of souls
-R.S Wacky mole clown
-Gemmy Doctor shivers


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey KewlKydd,
I might be getting count vigor!
Nick


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I wish you luck on finding these props! 

Also, I wanted to let you know that Wacky Mole Clown is actually made by Seasonal Visions, not R.S. It's not really a big deal, people will still know who you are talking about, but I thought I should mention it.


----------



## Jurassicprops (Jun 29, 2015)

Nickthetoyguy;bt3610 said:


> Hey KewlKydd,
> I might be getting count vigor!
> Nick


cool!!! i might get this guy http://www.spidersoftheweb.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=53&products_id=20


----------

